# Garnet Amps?



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Sessionman Amp? Anyone know anything about this beast? Quality? NEver heard of this company. Any and all info is appreciated.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Get it ... kick a$$... lots of threads around here . Search is your friend.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

www.garnetamps.com
Fantastic amps.


----------



## EXKid (May 6, 2009)

My favorite amps ever. The BTO/Pro treebranch anyway. Sessionman is highly sought after as well, but I think many owners feel that they work best for jazz. Lots of headroom from what i understand. Never played one myself. 

The reason I registered on this board was to get closer to Garnets.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Man, back in the day, Garnets could be had anywhere for bargain prices (compared to the competition). Sure do wish I'd taken advantage when I had the chance. 

Buy it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...here is a one-off garnet amp made for burton cummings for sale...

http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=2325

http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/amplifiers.asp

if you're interested in a celebrity owned piece of gear...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...here is a one-off garnet amp made for burton cummings for sale...
> 
> http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=2325
> 
> ...


I'd want to see some proof that is what it really is for that price. Gar made lots of 1 ofs. From growing up around Garnets I've seen a pile of oddball stuff over the years (I should have been picking them up). Gar would do up pretty much whatever a person wanted at one time. He loved to take on a challenge and to accomodate players needs.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i couldn't tell you what proof they have...you'd have to shoot them an e-mail...

"i don't make the news...i just report it..."....ha ha ha...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

700 bucks is a little steep if you're looking at the one on Hamilton Kijiji. IMHO at least. It is a 35 year old amp with only an esoteric collectible value. That said, I LOVE my Garnet made Mann amp (a bandmster type thing) - very similar control layout to the Sessionman.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

I've read on Harmony Central where folks are getting them for $200.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a couple of Garnet Stencils--amps made by Garnet for others.
The bass amp is tube, and the guitar one transistor.

They both have their strengths, and the Sessionman is even better.
If you can get a Sessionman for $200, and it works half decently--get it--even if you have to put some work into it, $200 would be a good price.

If you're paying more, it depends on condition and what you have to spend, and what you're willing to spend. It coyuld still be a good deal.


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

The demand for Garnets has gone up and if you can find a Sessionman for $200 you should grab it. My Sessionman cost me a bit more than twice that and I still felt that it was a fair price.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Garnet amps...Gar was The Man!!

RIP

I put a couple clips here, a while ago


http://www.myspace.com/galactagog


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here's one for sale in hamilton at lou's music...

http://lousmusic.com/guitar-amps-used/


----------

